# First Night Driving



## Shadow2288 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey guys so i did a test run for 4 hrs made $101.65 in fares. First time ever out


But i was the most polite offered them the radio and drove carefully.



Rating: 4.17 Trips:12 Fare: $101.65

Why the hell is my rating so low i dont get these PAX. how long do i have to raise it before i have to worry?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

In the REAL world, people consider 4 stars to be a good rating.
A restaurant in NY would KILL for a 4 star rating.
Paxs sincerely believe that a 4* rating is a GOOD rating.

In the UberWorld, 4 stars means you aren't working hard enough or spending enough of your money to make Uber wealthy.


----------



## Shadow2288 (Jul 15, 2015)

So reallistically they thought i did ok but they dont know about our goal? Also for Jersey sunday night from 906pm-108am is this a bad amount of money to make in 4 hrs?


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

As a Los Angeles cabbie I would kill to make that money in only 4 hours. We're you working on surges? That can be the reason for the low rating...


----------



## Shadow2288 (Jul 15, 2015)

Was not surges sir no regular rides.


----------



## Shadow2288 (Jul 15, 2015)

The area that i was covering was not surging Didnt want to go near jersey city where surges were hitting 2.9x


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

NJ has higher rates then the rest of us. If you search back, we had a guy here who was making $1400/week in NJ working full time.

You have about a week to get your rating back above 4.65.


----------



## Shadow2288 (Jul 15, 2015)

Can they honestly use such a small sample size? 12 trips.....If all gave 5 and one gave 1
wouldnt that drop my rating severely?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> As a Los Angeles cabbie I would kill to make that money in only 4 hours. We're you working on surges? That can be the reason for the low rating...


Really?
12 Trips
Gross Fares = $101.65
- $12 in SRF deduction
= $ 89.65
- $ 22.41 Uber Fees (at 25%)
= $ $67.24 Net Earnings
/4 Hours
= $16.81/hr BEFORE EXPENSES​
*Who would you kill for that?*


----------



## Shadow2288 (Jul 15, 2015)

I agree the money isnt amazing however Michael this was at 900pm at night ona sunday.....i may get better calls during the day.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Shadow2288 said:


> Can they honestly use such a small sample size? 12 trips.....If all gave 5 and one gave 1
> wouldnt that drop my rating severely?


Thats 4.76 rating.

So you got more then 1 1 stars. Or many gave you 3 star rating.

(5*11)+1= 56
56/12=4.666666666667


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Never have this issue unless I take surge rides but like I said many times 
Say hi
Drive safe and efficient 
Know where you work at least in general
Clean car 
No stank
Ask if they would like to take a specific route and do as they say most say whatever's fastest when you ask so go with whatever you decide but play it cool

Uber on
But do we need to teach you everything 

Get rider app 
Use someone else's code ($20) ride
Via paypal
Request, pickup, drive, lather,rinse and repeat geez and don't.forget to give yourself 5 stars

Don't abuse it, Uber will catch on haha


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Shadow2288 said:


> I agree the money isnt amazing however Michael this was at 900pm at night ona sunday.....i may get better calls during the day.


900 hours is not the same as 900pm. 900pm is not even proper time in this galaxy.

You mixing military time with civilian time.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Where exactly in North Jersey are you driving and what type of passengers you picking up?


----------



## Shadow2288 (Jul 15, 2015)

Near Orange and passengers dont matter i dont discriminate


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Ignore your ratings. They will level out eventually. Most all veteran drivers know that Uber only uses ratings to mind control you. Don't play their game.


----------



## Zoro (Jun 24, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> As a Los Angeles cabbie I would kill to make that money in only 4 hours. We're you working on surges? That can be the reason for the low rating...


Why is working for surges a reason for your rating to go down?


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes, ignore your rating. I wouldn't even look at it until you hit 100 trips. 

As far as types of passengers, I think Sherif means are you working the drunk bar crowd or are you working daytime, etc? Anyway, I wouldn't worry about that yet.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Zoro said:


> Why is working for surges a reason for your rating to go down?


Pax rating Uber lower because they had to pay a higher fare than normal. Except, in reality, they're not rating Uber itself, they're rating the driver.


----------



## Zoro (Jun 24, 2015)

Shadow2288 said:


> So reallistically they thought i did ok but they dont know about our goal? Also for Jersey sunday night from 906pm-108am is this a bad amount of money to make in 4 hrs?


I don't think thats a "BAD" amount of money but it seems like being in Jersey you would have made a lot more. I was out for 6 hours on Saturday in the boondocks of Southeastern PA and made a 100.00 bucks but it took me 6 of hours of picking up drunks. Which, btw I don't mind. Their much more fun than picking up tight-ass business people for 5.00. What I don't understand is that rating bc I don't understand the rating for myself. I started out the night with 4.85 which had dropped from 5 in the previous week. I picked up about 6 groups each one drunker than the next lol. Everyone group seemed happy and not dissatisfied with service. Until the last group of 4 drunk chicks leaving a nightclub in West Chester PA. Took them just outside of Philly and made a 30.00 fair. They were a little out of pocket but not to unreason able. Checked the app on Sunday after picking up a client and found that the rating had dropped to 4.74. Why? It's too baffling and there doesn't seem to be any reason for it.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Zoro said:


> I don't think thats a "BAD" amount of money but it seems like being in Jersey you would have made a lot more. I was out for 6 hours on Saturday in the boondocks of Southeastern PA and made a 100.00 bucks but it took me 6 of hours of picking up drunks. Which, btw I don't mind. Their much more fun than picking up tight-ass business people for 5.00. What I don't understand is that rating bc I don't understand the rating for myself. I started out the night with 4.85 which had dropped from 5 in the previous week. I picked up about 6 groups each one drunker than the next lol. Everyone group seemed happy and not dissatisfied with service. Until the last group of 4 drunk chicks leaving a nightclub in West Chester PA. Took them just outside of Philly and made a 30.00 fair. They were a little out of pocket but not to unreason able. Checked the app on Sunday after picking up a client and found that the rating had dropped to 4.74. Why? It's too baffling and there doesn't seem to be any reason for it.


In the first weeks after I started, I went from 5 to 4.9 to 4.85 to 4.8 to 4.7. Now I'm back to 4.79. Really, I wouldn't worry about it. Think you'll see a "random" rebound/leveling-off at some point.


----------



## Shadow2288 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ah well i mostly picked up couples going to dinner. Or a woman leaving her boyfriends. They were friendly didnt over talk them kept quiet they asked hows uber etc etc.... Im assuming most people think there rating uber not me


----------



## Shadow2288 (Jul 15, 2015)

It was 9pm to 1am


----------



## Zoro (Jun 24, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Really?
> 12 Trips
> Gross Fares = $101.65
> - $12 in SRF deduction
> ...


Love the response, Michael and totally agree. "would you really kill someone for $16.81 an hour?" The rating system is ****ing ridiculous and it works in Uber's favor. I don't even know what the client rating system looks like. Obviously it's based on 5 stars. So, in the real world do you really think one of these stiff's (pax) is going to hit the 5 button, even if everything was made to perfection? People are not that benevolent in nature. They would more than likely think that 3 or even 4 was an acceptable rating. Let's face it, if an organization is based on no tipping, no client is going to throw 5 star rating around with out having their shoes shined first.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Shadow2288 said:


> Near Orange and passengers dont matter i dont discriminate


Thats great you should go to South Orange around the train station sure they have some business there. Never hurts to try!


----------



## Shadow2288 (Jul 15, 2015)

Believe it or not i was sitting near orange and got a ping for EWR i let it go didnt want to pick someone up and chance the whole law debacle but i was shocked cuz it was 10pm and it pinged me over 20mins away


----------



## contactone (Oct 28, 2014)

Shadow2288 said:


> Hey guys so i did a test run for 4 hrs made $101.65 in fares. First time ever out
> 
> But i was the most polite offered them the radio and drove carefully.
> 
> ...


Of those twelve fares you did, how many actually rated you? Not all passengers rate their drivers. You'll find out how many people rated you on your weekly summary(usually sent mon/tues). Last week I gave about ten rides and only three people rated me for an average of 4.2. you'll find that even one bad review out for 20 will skew your average.


----------



## Shadow2288 (Jul 15, 2015)

Im wondering now if maybe i ended the ride with did you find everything satisfying if so please make sure you rate me with 5 stars and have a great night


----------



## Shadow2288 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey so I just had a trip from nj to queens ny for 89.01. Does uber allow me to pickup in by too or it won't send me rides in ny


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Zoro said:


> Why is working for surges a reason for your rating to go down?


Because when the pax sees the final fare they are pissed off
and *the only way they can express to Uber that they are pissed off is by down-rating the driver.*


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

You will be deactivated after your grace period. Welcome to the team .


----------



## Zoro (Jun 24, 2015)

Shadow2288 said:


> Hey so I just had a trip from nj to queens ny for 89.01. Does uber allow me to pickup in by too or it won't send me rides in ny





Michael - Cleveland said:


> Because when the pax sees the final fare they are pissed off
> and *the only way they can express to Uber that they are pissed off is by down-rating the driver.*


got it


----------



## Shadow2288 (Jul 15, 2015)

So I sat in queens for like an hr are nj drivers not allowed to get pings in ny if they are registered in nj


----------



## Shadow2288 (Jul 15, 2015)

Can anyone confirm why I'm not getting pings


----------



## Shadow2288 (Jul 15, 2015)

I believe not everyone rated me maybe 3-4 riders and I offered them the station of there choice they said it's fine. I believe that maybe 4 riders graded me one gave. A 3 rest 5


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

You get nothing in NYC. The registration requirements are more strict there.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Shadow2288 said:


> I believe not everyone rated me maybe 3-4 riders and I offered them the station of there choice they said it's fine. I believe that maybe 4 riders graded me one gave. A 3 rest 5


You're not listening.
THEY* DO NOT CARE ABOUT YOU
(*they = your paxs and Uber)
Paxs (esp in large cities) sincerely believe that 3 or 4 stars IS a good rating
(because 5 star ratings are reserved for restaurants that overcharge for a meh meal that took 3 months to get a reservation for)

Let it go and just drive.
Do a good job and your rating will settle to whatever level it is going to be.
If you don't learn to do this you will drive yourself nuts and lose sleep about something you have no control over.

In the current Uber system, you will NEVER know what any individual pax rated you.
You will never know exactly WHY a pax rated the trip a certain way.
*You have no control over how the pax feels about the fare, the time it took to get an Uber to pick them up or how pissed they are at their boss that day.*


----------



## Zoro (Jun 24, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You're not listening.
> THEY* DO NOT CARE ABOUT YOU
> (*they = your paxs and Uber)
> Paxs (esp in large cities) sincerely believe that 3 or 4 stars IS a good rating
> ...


Human nature being what it is, NOBODY will give anybody a 5. People just don't operate that way.


----------



## Kelly Henline (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't think it is necessary to spend money to be a 5 star driver most of the time. And yes, some people do think a 4 star is good and a 5 would be reserved for something special.
Daytime riders give better ratings, don't start the trip until they are at the car, and from a people-skill standpoint, ask people about "them" to endear them. Before people ask me how long I've been driving, I ask how long they have ben riding and fin something about them to discuss.
Just a few thoughts. Been driving 21 months and average is now creeping up (4.86) since I stopped late night driving.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Zoro said:


> Human nature being what it is, NOBODY will give anybody a 5. People just don't operate that way.


??? 
I get 5-starred all the time.
MOST drivers do (or they wouldn't still be active drivers).


----------



## Steve4991 (Jul 21, 2015)

Shadow2288 said:


> Hey guys so i did a test run for 4 hrs made $101.65 in fares. First time ever out
> 
> But i was the most polite offered them the radio and drove carefully.
> 
> ...


Uber won't even be concerned for "at least" 3 months based on what they told me when I signed up in late 2014. Your rating is based on your last 500 rides so it will get "flushed" out in a hurry. Plus, you started out as a 5 rating and sometimes riders just like to knock you down.....


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

Shadow2288 said:


> Hey guys so i did a test run for 4 hrs made $101.65 in fares. First time ever out
> 
> But i was the most polite offered them the radio and drove carefully.
> 
> ...


The areas I work hardly surge, but every once and awhile I get a bad rating. By bad, I mean 4 star or less. If they're newer passengers, they tend to never rate 5 stars. Could be you, your car, or trivial things like not offering bottled water, mints, the way you greet them. Smile, ask themif the temperature, directions and music is alright. If they want to give you directions, let them. Send an email to Uber to let them know passenger gave directions so you don't get cheated later. Ask them how their day or night is going. politely ask them if they're new to Uber. If they want you to talk, slowly break into the ratings system and educate them on it. Let them know they are being rated as well. If they don't really talk to you at any point, back off because it will hurt your ratings more. Keep your driving smooth and learn to drive with your GPS sound off. Something else I read on the forums that helped me was someone suggested playing coffeehouse on Sirius XM if you have it. Most of my passengers compliment me on it and a guy gave me a $20 tip because of it last weekend. Just keep the music low enough to allow people to talk and hear each other, but not too low so they can't hear it.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Shadow2288 said:


> Im wondering now if maybe i ended the ride with did you find everything satisfying if so please make sure you rate me with 5 stars and have a great night


Better yet: end the trip, tell them you are going to rate them five stars because anything less than five stars is a fail by Uber's standard. Let them see you rate them right then and there. That should be more effective, it opens up a line of inquiry if they find the notion that anything less than a five to be a failing grade a bit strange.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Shadow2288 said:


> Hey guys so i did a test run for 4 hrs made $101.65 in fares. First time ever out
> 
> But i was the most polite offered them the radio and drove carefully.
> 
> ...


This has been discussed to death, but you're a newb so this bears repeating. After all, that's why we're here. First of all, the driver rating system is horribly flawed. In fact, the driver rating system doesn't pass the basic requirements for being statistically significant. The problem you're encountering is that most paxs think that a 4-star rating is a good rating. But in the world of Uber driver rating, a 4-star rating means _fire this driver immediately!_ So, you may consider doing what I have done and this has allowed me to keep my driver rating above 4.95 for the past 8 months. I have this sign on the backs of my front seats.

As an Uber driver, it must keep my driver rating above 4.7 to keep my job. 
Here's is how the driver rating system breaks down:
5 stars = The driver was courteous. The car was clean. I was transported safely.
4 stars = One vote to terminate this driver immediately.
3 stars = Two votes to terminate this driver immediately.
2 stars = Three votes to terminate this driver immediately.
1 star = Four votes to terminate this driver immediately.

I originally posted these signs as an emotional response to a couple really unfair ratings I received and Uber's total lack of regard for its drivers. I eventually got Uber to remove one of the ratings but it took way too long to do so. Meanwhile, I found that the signs were yielding higher overall driver ratings. I don't hand out gum, candy, water, mints, etc., I don't provide phone chargers, I don't let paxs select radio station, and I never wait more than 301 seconds for a pax to show up.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Don't beg for the 5 star rating. They'll sense your desperation and rate you a 3. I never mention the ratings unless a pax brings it up. Don't obsess about them, it will only make you crazy.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

I would focus less on the rating and more on how to improve the $6 to $8 per hour that you netted.


----------



## LondonRider (Mar 29, 2015)

For the rating try this:
The Fine Art Of Small Talk: How to start a conversation in any situation by Debra Fine 
Or any other book on topic , apply and your rating gonna fly. Believe me. You don't need to have water, candies, car very clean and all that s...t for good rating.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

caiusi said:


> For the rating try this:
> The Fine Art Of Small Talk: How to start a conversation in any situation by Debra Fine
> Or any other book on topic , apply and your rating gonna fly. Believe me. You don't need to have water, candies, car very clean and all that s...t for good rating.


^^^
Yeah, I always start out the conversation with something dignified and esoteric like: "Have you read the Kama Sutra? I have it on DVD".


----------



## LondonRider (Mar 29, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yeah, I always start out the conversation with something dignified and esoteric like: "Have you read the Kama Sutra? I have it on DVD".


Sorry, I wanted to say read and understand a book like this


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Learn how to skip bad passengers - see my signature for instructions


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Learn how to skip bad passengers - see my signature for instructions


Does your sacto protection plan cover skipping potential bad rides.


----------

